# Emerald Coast pier fishing forum?



## shakey gizzard (May 16, 2012)

What's up?


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 16, 2012)

It closed down sometime last year. Two new forums were started. One for Alabama and the other for areas of Florida.

http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/forum/

http://www.gulfshorespierfishing.com/


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 16, 2012)

Has it been that long? Thanks for clarify'n!


----------

